# How do you get up?



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2015)

I know you HAVE to get up so you don't miss work or school but how do you make waking up early not suck so much? How do you motivate yourself to greet the morning in a cheerful and energetic way?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

I've found that no matter what I do, I will never be cheerful if I have to wake up and be ready for school. 

I'm not, nor will I ever be, a morning person.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 14, 2015)

It's not possible to wake up early in the morning in a cheerful and energetic way.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 14, 2015)

Can't help you on that one, I am not a morning person. It takes me several different alarms to get up in the morning, and even then I'm never up early enough to not be rushing around in a panic.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 14, 2015)

I set up my alarm on the other side of the room (an old trick in the book to getting up) to wake me up at 6:00am and woke up only to find I overslept by an hour. I could've sworn I had turned my alarm on. Then, it happened again. I got really pissed at my sister because I thought she was doing it so I video taped it. At 3:00am, I walked up, turned off my alarm, and went back to bed. I believe it's classified as sleep walking? 

Anyway, my dog sometimes wakes me up by putting his tongue in my mouth. Or sometimes he'll lie down on my head. Or sometimes bark at me. Or sometimes fart.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 14, 2015)

If it's for work I do the math for how much money I'll be making while I'm brushing my teeth. Makes me cheerful. And I have some tea if it's really early.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't. I wake up tired and depressed knowing I have stuff to do for school.


----------



## okaimii (Mar 14, 2015)

I only wake up for school because I have to or else the cops are gonna come capture me.

That's really the only way.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 14, 2015)

3 alarms. Snooze all. Eventually the constant ringing annoys me enough to get up. Lay in bed playing on my phone for a bit. Go sit on the toilet for longer than is necessary, again on my phone. Finally shower and get ready in a rush because it's almost time to leave. Forget something because I rushed.


----------



## Joy (Mar 14, 2015)

I look forward to friday.


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't. I lay in bed for like 3 hours until I realize "oh **** it's time to get up"


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 14, 2015)

This is pretty much how I wake up in a nutshell.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

I woke up 2 hours ago and I'm still tired and grumpy. I can get on any sleeping schedule and wake up at any time but I will NEVER be energetic in the mornings. I'm always still tired for an hour or two no matter how much sleep I get.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 14, 2015)

It's a struggle every day for me to get up, I'm not a morning person at all. I just set 2 or 3 alarms and try and get up as late as I can, it's hard for me to be more disciplined about it for more than a week.


----------



## Franny (Mar 14, 2015)

i have my mom wake me up :< it's childish but if she doesnt wake me up, i wont wake up when i need to. i sleep through alarms, once slept through a tornado siren test.
i have to be violently shaken to wake up. it's bad.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 14, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i have my mom wake me up :< it's childish but if she doesnt wake me up, i wont wake up when i need to. i sleep through alarms, once slept through a tornado siren test.
> i have to be violently shaken to wake up. it's bad.



That's adorable.
I try my best to wake up in the mornings... I did today... and now I'm grumpy. =w=


----------



## Improv (Mar 14, 2015)

I take a shower as soon as I wake up. If I don't shower, I'll never get up and do anything.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 14, 2015)

I am usually pretty good at waking up in the morning...if I sleep before 12. I'm a granny. I usually set my alarm at 7:30am, wake up, turn on my water heater, and then go back to sleep for 30mins or lie in bed with the cat. The shower or the cat's meowing usually wakes me up lol.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 14, 2015)

Groan, roll to the right, semi-crash to the floor, and then wrestle my blanket until my cell phone smacks the ground.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Impossible for me.
Because my teachers are silly bc my teacher is off causing my class to go crazy.
(Im in Primary 5/Grade 5)
So my class calles our teachers names ^ ^
Mrs Wiley (Gave me a certificate for art, yay!) Is called Mrs Willy by the class.
Mrs McClain- Miss Complain
Eh, atleast our Wednesday teacher and ICT and PE teachers are good.


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2015)

Depends on certain factors. 

If I went to bed at a decent hour then I'll probably set an alarm 1-1.5hrs earlier than I intended to get up so I can lie in bed for an hour either texting or on Skype. On a good day even if I don't want to go, I can still bring myself to get up and get ready in a decent amount of time.

If I went to bed really late, or for any reason I'm anxious or unmotivated, then I'll usually set my alarm later and just laze in bed until the last possible minute. Lately this has been the case, and for the past couple of weeks I've credited the fact I've even bothered to attend class to Justin. Each morning he somehow manages to talk me into going.


----------



## epona (Mar 14, 2015)

i wake up at 7:30 every morning without setting an alarm, no matter how late i go to bed
i was in boarding school for years and you had to be up at 7:30 sharp so its just a habit now
ive always been a morning person though, i dont mind getting up and love being up early


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i have my mom wake me up :< it's childish but if she doesnt wake me up, i wont wake up when i need to. i sleep through alarms, once slept through a tornado siren test.
> i have to be violently shaken to wake up. it's bad.



I'm exactly the opposite. Last night I was woken up by the sound of jeans rubbing together.


----------



## June (Mar 14, 2015)

my body's conditioned to be up by 4am, but if i fall asleep i go for increments of sleeping for intervals of an hour until i decide to wake up (usually weekends, where the latest i'm up is around before noon). sometimes i'm asleep for 18 hours though. it's either like, i get a full 8 hours (with a minimum of like 5-6 hours, which is p rare) or i sleep for 18 hours. 

i'm usually just going through the motions every morning. sometimes i literally roll out of bed and sit on the floor (my bed/bed box thing is pretty close to the floor) for a bit and stretch a little then like...drag my body to the bathroom. in the morning i always take a bath with cold water regardless of the weather, it's the kind of torture my body is amenable to and the only one that can get me far enough out the door everyday |D


----------



## Eldin (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't. I currently work nights so I don't have to get up early. I try sometimes but I just lay there, incapable of dragging myself out of bed. This morning I actually got up, showered, and then crawled back into bed because I was just like nope can't do it. 

I'm pretty sure getting up before 9 would physically kill me, but I'm looking for a new job so I'm just hoping I'm wrong if it's a daytime gig.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm the literal worst at getting up. My partner tries for like, half an hour to wiggle me awake and it never works. The only thing that works 100% reliably is if he brings me a cup of coffee (I think he's scared to try and make me tea, lol) and calling me some ridiculous nickname that would make me laugh. The other day he tried to wake me up before he got up for work - he turned on all the lights in the room, and I went right back to sleep with all the lights still on as soon as he was gone, lol. I'm terrible.

It helps to give yourself time though. Rushing always makes me panic and I _hate_ it, so setting my alarm for earlier than I need to, just to give myself another ten or fifteen minutes to really start waking up, is helpful to me.


----------



## Tao (Mar 14, 2015)

I go to bed at a reasonable time so that I get enough sleep. That's like, 95% of the job done already.


I then set an alarm with enough time for me to get stuff done in the morning without rushing around. Once I'm in a pattern I don't really need it, I wake up on my own, I just like making sure I'm going to wake up.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 14, 2015)

Well...

1.) Wake up. Still tired, so sleep in for an extra 5 minutes.

2.) Decide you have plenty of time to get ready and sleep in for another 5 minutes.

3.) Wake up again, realizing you've slept in for half an hour. Crap, you've gotta be out in 10 minutes.

4.) Roll out of bed; hit your head on the door and rush to get ready.

Thing is, no matter how early or late I go to bed, I'm always tired and can't get up.


----------



## matcha (Mar 14, 2015)

reluctantly. 

i messed up my sleep schedule and i'm unable to go to bed before 1am, and if i can at least get 6-8 hours of sleep between then and the time i need to get up for work then i deal with it.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 14, 2015)

Well...


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 14, 2015)

I usually wake up at 7 a.m. regardless of the day of the week. If it's a school day, I just get moving. If it's not, I just play games in bed/check email for 30 min or so and then get moving.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I'm exactly the opposite. Last night I was woken up by the sound of jeans rubbing together.



I laughed waaaay too hard, I'm so sorry. I know the feel all too well. 

I have beads that hang in my doorway and I can hear those wiggling in my dream. Helps with lucid dreaming I guess? ahah


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 14, 2015)

Money is a pretty good motivator.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 14, 2015)

I play music for most of the morning, eat a healthy-ish breakfast, wear whatever I want, make some coffee, and try to look forward to at least one thing about the school day. Even without doing all of these things, I'm still a morning person.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 14, 2015)

I get up when my body tells me to get up.​


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a circadian rhythm disorder that apparently runs in my mother's side, so it's not possible for me to greet the morning in a cheerful and energetic way. Regardless of how much or how little sleep I've gotten, I'm always tired in the mornings and sleepy at night. However, there are a few tricks that help me fall asleep late at night and wake up late in the morning... But it's still impossible for me to live a nine to five schedule without endangering my health or others'. Here's my routine:

*Falling asleep at night:*

Feel terrible that I have to go to bed when I'm most active and alert. These are my magic hours, seriously. I AM MY BEST at 21:00-05:00.
Lie on back under two heavy blankets.
Pile two big heavy books and laptop on top of chest.
Listen to Youtube videos like this until I fall asleep. I also have an Android app, Ambio, that lets me make my own mixes and playlists. Very handy.
*Waking up in the morning:*

This app forces me to solve puzzles before the alarm shuts off.
After sitting up, girlfriend shoulder-massages me awake
Feel like garbage until 15:00 (when my body actually naturally wake up)


----------



## Caius (Mar 15, 2015)

My fiance learned that if he leans over me and whispers the time sensually into my ear I will shoot out of bed like I've been bitten by a snake. 

I'm terrified of being late to work. That usually wakes me up. he's also learned if he adds 20 mins to that time I won't even notice because I'll be doing my morning routine as fast as I can without looking at a clock.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 15, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I laughed waaaay too hard, I'm so sorry. I know the feel all too well.
> 
> I have beads that hang in my doorway and I can hear those wiggling in my dream. Helps with lucid dreaming I guess? ahah


Yeah haha! So much of what happens around me when I'm sleeping ends up in my dreams. If my blanket falls off I dream about being in Antarctica or something.

Last night the thing that woke me up that shouldn't have was my cat meowing. She wasn't even meowing loudly or more than once. Just one meow


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

I pretty much just do it. Set the alarm on time I need to get up, having coffee and yoghurt, get dressed etc.


----------



## Coach (Mar 15, 2015)

Piyoko said:


> This app forces me to solve puzzles before the alarm shuts off.



That app would help me so much if I didn't have a garbage phone!

Usually, I set my alarm about 2 hours early so I can either:

[A] Sleep for longer and still wake up at a decent time because I force myself to switch my light on when my alarm goes on
* Go downstairs and play on my laptop or occasionally do Homework (Occasionally = Never)
[C] Fail to wake up at all and get woken up 10 minutes before I have to leave

And this is with 6 alarms. Sometimes I fail to hear them, sometimes I turn them off in my sleep. Morning is never a happy time unless it is New Years day and I have been staying up, or it is friday night.*


----------



## emre3 (Mar 15, 2015)

5 alarms, jump out of bed, be sad for the rest of the day.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 15, 2015)

I usually wake up to the morning rush around our house. Husband is the morning person so he gets up to the alarm or to the dogs licking him to go outside. I am not a morning person at all. But I don't like sleeping in. I usually have to lay in bed for a bit because it is difficult for me. Then I get up to make sure my girls are out the door in time for their bus.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 15, 2015)

I find that when I need to get up, I'll have my alarm be across from the bed so I actually have to get up to make it stop.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I find that when I need to get up, I'll have my alarm be across from the bed so I actually have to get up to make it stop.



Ooh, I forgot about this. This helps too. Which reminds me -

I use an old piece of crap tablet as an alarm clock, and on mornings when I know I have to wake myself up before a certain time and my partner's not around to harass me into getting out of bed, I have a couple specific songs and audio files that I like to pick for those days. There are a bunch of amateur voice actors on tumblr who've done wake up calls - I have a couple SNK ones, and they always put a smile on my face. Erwin's in particular - wish I remembered the URL so I could link to it for other fans of the series - is some huge hammy inspirational speech and I just about die by the end of it. No way I can sleep through that.

Also picking a really loud and energetic song that you LOVE will... well, it'll either make you hate that song, or it'll get you into a good mood when you hear it. I pick songs that are basically impossible for me not to sing along to, and those change depending on the week/month/whatever or I'd link some of those too, but yeah. If I hear it and my sleepy arse starts grumbling along, by the time it loops back on itself I'm out of bed, shutting off the alarm and I'm just about ready to go.

That one harsh beeping alarm sound makes me feel intensely annoyed and angry, and it's NEVER a good idea for me to use it. It's like that Pavlov's dogs experiment thing. I hear that sound and go into murder mode. Don't start your mornings angry. Makes it worse for everyone around you, yourself included. x_x


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not a morning person at all. I can give you advice on how to force yourself out, but not in an energetic way. What I do is just think about how in just a couple of hours, I won't even care about going back to sleep and the struggle wasn't even worth complaining over. I know because I feel the same way every day..


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 15, 2015)

I love swimming so yeah, I wake up to swim!

But there are many reasons to wake up in the morning: to drink tea, catch the sunrise, have some quiet time, to do work and get ahead, also music--listening to happy & music to dance to or brighten up your mood always works for me!


----------



## desy (Mar 15, 2015)

LOL Considering I use 3 alarms (5 minutes apart) and still end up in laying in bed for a half hour after the last one, I haven't figured that one out clearly! Though a coffee does help. But nothing will ever fix the feeling of having Calculus at 9 am every week day.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 15, 2015)

It usually always sucks to get up for school but I just play a remix of a rupaul song and it makes my day way better.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

So I work graveshift at a hotel, so I get off work at 8 in the morning and go in at 10pm the next day, so I usually either sleep from 10-4 or 3-9, somewhere roughly around either of those times depending on when I slept the previous night and how hard the night was on me. Getting up at 9 right before work is the worst because I have to get ready right out of bed and head to work, but sleeping earlier means I get tired in the middle of my shift, which is when I have to actually think and do the bulk of my work load... so it's hard either way and near impossible to get used to...


----------



## kassie (Mar 22, 2015)

Usually one alarm will "wake" me up but I'll lay in bed for quite a bit before getting up.


----------



## alesha (Mar 22, 2015)

Uggghhhh yawwwnnn hmmmm


----------



## Caius (Mar 22, 2015)

Took two alarms with 5 minute sleeps every 2.5 minutes to wake me up.


----------



## emre3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I find that when I need to get up, I'll have my alarm be across from the bed so I actually have to get up to make it stop.



I used to do this too but now I'm afraid that my alarm will be too silent for me to hear from across the room.


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

My alarm wakes me up with music. My uncle customize it to a playlist of music I like.
So everyday of the week, I know what song coming up. 
Monday - move your feet


----------

